# Retin-A price you ladies are paying?



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

My insurance won't pay on this so no need to reply and tell me you don't pay for it, but yrs ago I was able to buy this stuff..... Tretinoin generic name. I'd like to get more. Seems like big pharma in the USA has clamped down due to the money tree. Curious what you ladies are paying? I can get a script from a doc friend but I won't bother if legit tubes are insanely priced. I know I did not pay much for mine, and I know they were pharma grade. I should have bought more....lol


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

My insurance won't cover it. I just about $125 per tube.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Just googled the name and lots of places were selling it around the same price.


----------



## Enigmatic (Jul 16, 2021)

Andy1001 said:


> Just googled the name and lots of places were selling it around the same price.


Retinyl and Retinol aren't the same as Retin-A. 

@bobsmith I get it for around $70 for a 20 gram tube, 0.1% (at CVS) with insurance. If my derm indicates that it is for acne, my plan covers a bit of it. Not sure what your doctor is writing as the diagnosis, but might be something worth trying.


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

I was doing .05% but I think I will just go to .1%. How many x/week do you use? I think docs prefer daily use.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Is it a skin cream?


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

May just go the goodRX route! $64 for a 45g tube of .1%. That should last me 2yrs I would guess. I am pretty sure I paid $10/tube yrs ago but big pharma wasn't getting their cut.....typical! That is still an insane price!


----------



## Enigmatic (Jul 16, 2021)

bobsmith said:


> May just go the goodRX route! $64 for a 45g tube of .1%. That should last me 2yrs I would guess. I am pretty sure I paid $10/tube yrs ago but big pharma wasn't getting their cut.....typical! That is still an insane price!


$64 for 45 grams is a great price!

I've been using it for a few years. Used to be daily (at night) but now I only need it twice a week or so.


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

Enigmatic said:


> $64 for 45 grams is a great price!
> 
> I've been using it for a few years. Used to be daily (at night) but now I only need it twice a week or so.


This is pretty typical of our wonderful USA system. Can buy for less without insurance than with, yet the sales pitch for insurance leads people to believe they are 'saving' something. It's all a scam.


----------



## Enigmatic (Jul 16, 2021)

bobsmith said:


> This is pretty typical of our wonderful USA system. Can buy for less without insurance than with, yet the sales pitch for insurance leads people to believe they are 'saving' something. It's all a scam.


Cn you send me a link to what you found on GoodRX? Only the .005 strength is coming up for me.


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

For Dillons/Kroger stores. Not sure where all they are. There are tabs above to change concentration and tube size. looks like 20 and 45 were it.


----------



## blahfridge (Dec 6, 2014)

I buy Tretinoin cream .1 through this website: TruleeHealth | Telemedicine and prescription medication. Get Treated On
I found them through Groupon a few years ago. Looks like they have a coupon now for $76.06 a tube. 
Act fast!  
Tretinoin Acne and Wrinkle Cream (Retin-A) with Consult at TruleeHealth (Up to 49%Off)


----------

